# John Wick 3: Der erste packende Trailer auf deutsch



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *John Wick 3: Der erste packende Trailer auf deutsch* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *John Wick 3: Der erste packende Trailer auf deutsch*


----------



## SilentHunter (9. Mai 2019)

Der erste Teil war sicher der beste Action Film der letzten 10 Jahre und wenn der 3. min. das Level von Teil 2 halten kann auch die beste Action Triologie der letzten 10 Jahre. Ich mag Keanu seit dem Film Gefährliche Brandung mit P. Swazy als Gegenspieler. Schau den heute noch immer wieder gerne an. Jonny Utah Flammenwerfer aus Quantico


----------

